

How to Change Someone's Mind - mcxx
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/07/how-to-change-s.html

======
Diogenes
Marketing? How to win friends and influence people?

What's next on HN, dating advice? No, scratch that. It'll be how to 'hack' the
perceptions of people so you can take advantage of them. I expect to see spam
for Mystery Method here in short order. Swiftly followed by NLP and hypnosis
courses.

Guy Kawasaki is undoubtedly a very bright individual, and I have even
personally benefited from some of the advice given in his writings. But...not
this. Not here.

~~~
eugenejen
I actually went to the site the read it. It is interesting. I saw the item
about friendship. and it is in fact relies on citations from psychology to
explain why people form friendships. Then it suggest if the observation from
psychology is correct, then how can readers to use it as a double edge sword.

Sometime I feel even I know how to write code and build stuffs, but if I need
to build something people wants, I need to gain insight into human psychology.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
That may be, but this isn't the place.

~~~
akd
Who made you the arbiter of taste and decorum on this board? This is a user-
driven website; what is popular is what we want to be popular. Of course PG
can do things like block Valleywag but if he gets too cavalier about it the
users will go elsewhere.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
earning the right to vote made me an arbiter of taste. this post is a link to
blog post that is just a collection of links to actual content. if one of
_those_ links contain an interesting proposition and research to support it,
well then that might pique my intellectual curiosity.

------
brianlash
On a related note, what's happened to Guy's site? There was a time I treated
it as a reference for its useful advice on pitching VC's, public speaking,
avoiding stupid mistakes... today it's all short-form, link-heavy posts, at
least half of which are explicit self promotion.

I like Guy, but it's sad to see the way things have changed. Where's the meat?

~~~
aaronblohowiak
steak/sizzle

------
yangyang42
Theories about persuasion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=249087>

